# Little buck, big doe



## lijj (Jul 7, 2005)

Has anyone ever had problems getting does bred with small, young bucks? The buck I want to use is small, I'm not sure how small, but the owner said he was young. Last year I used a small buck as well, and there was no problems, but I was curious if anyone ever had a problem with young bucks.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Sometimes the younger bucks just " don't quite get it"...I had a variety of bucks i used for breeding this year..a young boer buck to breed to my meat girls..he hadn't even gone into rut yet....no stinky pee behaviour yet  but he did the deed well enough as i sent him back home after about 3 months of holding him. Now I'm working on breeding minimanchas...trying to use a Nigie buck on a full sized LaMancha doe was troublesome at best...so I kept his breeding to my smaller does and bred my bigger girls to a LaMancha buck.
I'm very excited to see what sort of kid crop i end up with this year


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Jill, lol... 

Well, I bought a buck in the fall of last year, expecting to use him on one of my does last breeding season. He had NO idea what to do! Poor lil bugger. He WAS about 10-12 months old or so at the time, just was too much of a gentleman, lol. He wasn't able to reach my alpine doe that I had paired with him, so she went to visit my other buck... But I think that was due to inexperience and because he was so short. I don't think He'll have a problem with my other does this year. But yes, a young buck can sometimes be intimidated and inexperienced... However this is not common and most bucks automatically know just what to do, hehe.


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

Yes..I had this problem with Mickey the first year. He was a little shy and my girls didn't really want anything to do with him. I know this sounds bizarre, but I think they were all waiting for Barge..the buck we had used for three or four years.

Finally .. one day I was looking out the window at them. A doe had just rebuffed Mick and walked away from him. Wow..all of a sudden he was steamed..ran after her..knocked her down..ALL the does were watching..when he walked that doe back up to the rest of the herd..he started smelling to high heaven, (which he hadn't before) and they all respected him. And the breeding season began!

So, yes..whether it be immaturity, or does that have someone else in mind..I think your buck will come around. I almost gave up on Mick..but I am glad I didn't. Good luck!


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

I made a platform of four 4" high concrete blocks on the milking stanchion to help my ND buck reach my standard LaMancha does. The does go to the stanchion b/c they know thats where they get their grain, and the buck jumps up behind them and does his business. It took them a while to "get it", but they all did.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

On one of the goat groups on Yahoo, a poster said that she build a plywood platform in kind of a U shape, backed the doe into the U and then the shorter buck had no trouble reaching her. She said it worked better than the old "put the hay bale behind the doe for the buck to stand on", because the plywood platform was sturdy and didn't scare the buck. I thought it made sense, and plan to try it myself next time I need to mate a big doe (and our Alpine herd queen is a BIG girl) to a younger, smaller buck. I've tried the hay bale method with poor results, and I don't have any real dips in the topography around here - pretty flat land.

I've also seen short bucks just wait until the doe lies down, and then jump on her, lol. Where there's a will?


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

I've never had any problems getting the younger bucks to breed the older does. Once they are old enough to realize they are bucks, they get busy. In fact, that's how Bubbles came to be. Her sire was a little Boer buckling who snuck back into the pen after being pulled from his dam. He bred my oldest Nubian doe when he was only 5 months old. He also bred a yearling grade while he was there - and this was only overnite.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

It's funny to watch those little boys up on their tippy toes trying to do the job. We've even had one fall over backward. You could always take the doe outside and stand her on a smaller incline or put the buck up on a small platform.


----------

